# Inner Tire wear - Drop to 235s instead of 245s?



## Rgrafton (Jun 26, 2012)

So, I did my oil change and noticed heavy wear on the inside tread of the front tires. On the passenger side, it's completely bald on the inside tread.. pretty much down to the belts. The drivers side is almost down to the belts, it's not completely bald, some tread can be seen. (fyi - i'm at 55k miles on stock suspension)

So I've decided to put the money out for the NO RUB kit from Kollar racing and was also thinking about picking up some Rear springs because my rear end looks like it's sitting a bit low (not sure if I should just wait to get these though...)

Will aftermarket bushings/mounts wear/collapse prematurely like the stock bushings/mounts or will they last long? BTW, this is daily driving. No racing, no tracking. I ask because once I get the new bushings and strut mounts installed, I will need a new set of tires. I was thinking about going to 235s instead of the oem 245 size. If the aftermarket bushings/mounts are likely to wear within say 50k miles, then I'd like to save my tires by going a little narrower if possible.

Anyone have any input?


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Rgrafton said:


> So, I did my oil change and noticed heavy wear on the inside tread of the front tires. On the passenger side, it's completely bald on the inside tread.. pretty much down to the belts. The drivers side is almost down to the belts, it's not completely bald, some tread can be seen. (fyi - i'm at 55k miles on stock suspension)
> 
> So I've decided to put the money out for the NO RUB kit from Kollar racing and was also thinking about picking up some Rear springs because my rear end looks like it's sitting a bit low (not sure if I should just wait to get these though...)
> 
> ...


I can't really comment about the aftermarket kit, however the rear springs on these vehicles were shot from the get go. I installed Lovell's on mine (Kollar Racing) and they make a huge difference in the squat, or lack there of after install. Plus changing the rear springs, in most cases, will fix the negative camber caused by the sagging stock springs. Andy @ Kollar Racing will be able to guide you in the right direction. He's very knowledgable.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

On the front the strut bushings/bearings with an alignment will help. If your struts are bad you may still have a problem tho. Also check your front radius rod bushings. They were liquid filled and most started leaking within a coupe of years. If the kit doesn't have the Front RR I'd get those on ASAP


----------



## Rgrafton (Jun 26, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> On the front the strut bushings/bearings with an alignment will help. If your struts are bad you may still have a problem tho. Also check your front radius rod bushings. They were liquid filled and most started leaking within a coupe of years. If the kit doesn't have the Front RR I'd get those on ASAP


kit included RR bushings and bump stops. I'm hoping struts are ok...


----------



## Rgrafton (Jun 26, 2012)

do you think my struts are ok after 55k miles? or would it be worth replacing them too... I'm just trying to spend as little as possible right now. I would think struts would be good for 100k miles.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

If they are the stock struts, it is time for them to be replaced.


----------

